# House Of The Fallen Soldier, Cambridgeshire. March 2015



## frizman (Mar 23, 2015)

First location of the day explored with Wombat and King Mongoose. Not much info on this place other than its a Fen house suffering from subsidence. Loads of personal stuff including family photos and cards. Its like somebody left and forgot to come back.


----------



## Andiea (Mar 23, 2015)

How sad, I don't understand how people just leave, must be for some sorry reasons. Excellent pics.


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 23, 2015)

Friz, excellent stuff mate
Thanks for finding this place
Great day out exploring with you again


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 23, 2015)

Definitely and odd one that! 
Great stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## brickworx (Mar 23, 2015)

Cool find....liking that. Cheers


----------



## smiler (Mar 23, 2015)

It looks like the metal magpies have been in, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 23, 2015)

great report and photos, shame the place has gone so downhill since last year


----------



## HughieD (Mar 23, 2015)

Great find. Trashed but fascinating. ...


----------



## frizman (Mar 23, 2015)

oh it really has. Thanks for the pictures. Its nice to see how a place changes. All the photos and personal stuff make me think there is a really sad story behind this place. Maybe he was the brains behind Tesco  As you know where this place is that will make perfect sense to you


----------



## Greenbear (Mar 24, 2015)

Andiea said:


> How sad, I don't understand how people just leave, must be for some sorry reasons. Excellent pics.



That's exactly how I feel when I see houses like this - curious but sad at the same time


----------

